# Which book did you just read?



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

We got our movie log, how about a paperbacked counterpart?









***


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

What a great idea.

I am currently reading:


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

What dreams may Come

(great book on existence)


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh-Em-Ge!! So scandalous!!!
Haha, i didnt finish reading it, but I recently bought it from I Books. I never thought id ever read a Jackie Collins book

Its just too juicy! My jaw drops on every page,


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

omg!!

This is the Fastest I have ever gone through a book! Im not even joking, I just finished Poor little bitch girl, and for anyone who wants to just get away from it all and step into a fantasy world then this book is for you! its so sultry, and dramatic, and glam, and scandalous! its so good! I know my taste might be somewhat trashy i.e. I watch the hills and reality tv shows, but this book is splendid. I highly suggest it, its Jackie Collins after all. You have to atleast read one of her novels in your lifetime


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I read this week "The Sorrows of Young Werther". It was first published in 1774. I heared about this but I never read it before. The language was very weird to me (I read it in Hebrew), very old . It was also weird this "Sturm und Drang" genere. I got used to it through the book (which was short). It wasn't an amazing book but I could actually feel Werther pain quite good(he seemed way too emotional...). I think everything Werther said about depression and suicide are all things I thought about too. I guess humankind and our mental pain and suffering didn't change much throughout the years.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Miss Wyoming by Douglas Coupland


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Powerful semi-autobiography. I cringed through the first half of it. He tucks some philosophical bits in there. I appreciate Bukowski's straightforward writing style. It's so raw, he's not afraid to go too far and make you enjoy it... lol


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


I just finished this book. It had some good insight on the disorder and possible treatments. It's a little more juvenile to read compared to Feeling Unreal.


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Bear said:


> Powerful semi-autobiography. I cringed through the first half of it. He tucks some philosophical bits in there. I appreciate Bukowski's straightforward writing style. It's so raw, he's not afraid to go too far and make you enjoy it... lol


This is actually my least favourite Bukowski novel but I know most love it. I think Women is definitely my personal favourite. I love that book


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

As I need a bit of escapism.. Haha

http://www.gribaa.com/The-Blue-Fairy-Book.jpg


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Disturbing and beautiful.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I love...I really love the magic city.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Just read Profound Buddhism for the 4th time. It might be the best book on Buddhism ive ever read.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## anusreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

Necronomicon, The Weird Tales of H.P. Lovecraft










Love this book, love this author in general. I read a few assoreted stories a few years ago and now its time to finish this epic mythos.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Fascinating Facts, Myths and Mysteries About U.S. Coins










http://www.amazon.com/Fascinating-Facts-Myths-Mysteries-About/dp/1440206503/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301544521&sr=1-1


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Fascinating Facts, Myths and Mysteries About U.S. Coins










http://www.amazon.com/Fascinating-Facts-Myths-Mysteries-About/dp/1440206503/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301544521&sr=1-1


----------



## Henrycool (Apr 21, 2011)

The last book I read was "The Art of the Start" by Guy Kawasaki. This is an ideal book to develop communication skills.


----------

